
Why We Need Friendly AI - micaeloliveira
http://fermatslibrary.com/s/why-we-need-friendly-ai
======
dondinis
On this topic it's worth watching this discussion:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0962biiZa4&t](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0962biiZa4&t)

------
jelliclesfarm
Here is the problem. If we are modeling AI after human neural networks...then
what happened to other species before Homo sapiens will happen to us. Survival
of the fittest will ensure that human beings will eventually be exterminated
or become extinct or be dominated. One viable solution is a human-AI hybrid. I
look forward to it. Onwards! And so it goes...

